# first bear



## u.p.trapper (Dec 20, 2004)

What do you think of my first bear mount?The white drops on the whiskers is glue that has not dried.It will dry clear.


----------



## rbenson (Nov 21, 2008)

Looks good!


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

The eye lids look rough, tooling marks under the eye. The skin in front of the eye is stretched wide open, it should be taxied together. Eye brow looks a little weak. To much white showing on the back side of the eye. Back corner of the eye is not clean. The eye shape it's self should look mean and squinty to go with the open mouth snarl. I give it a 5, middle of the road. The front skin of the eye really stands out, as heavy and thick. The mouth work doesn't look to bad.


----------



## u.p.trapper (Dec 20, 2004)

Hey thanks for the reply,thats what I was looking for.To me it looks good to others it might look jacked up.I will be more aggressive on eyes in the future and try to refine the shape more.Thanks again.


----------



## rwenglish1 (Jan 6, 2007)

it looks good for your first, very good. but next time push as much skin forward as you can when you mount anything. Bag it that first night and then the next day push more forward if you can, but keep the wrinkles out. your fur looks flat, and as it dries it will get flatter, by pushing the skin forward you have a better chance for the fur drying more fluffy or fuller looking, so if you mount anything and put two garbage bags over it and use clothes pins to hold it shut, it will keep your hide paste from drying before your skin starts to dry, which lets you tweak things longer, the fuller the look the bigger the mount will look and it will just look more alive. still good job and I am sure your next will be better. rw

oh I forgot and Paul did too along with Rob. REFERENCE, REFERENCE, REFERENCE.


----------

